# Long Leash Recommendations



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Greetings DFC. 

I'm looking for some suggestions on long leashes. We currently have Guardian's 20ft Leash. It's made out of cotton and the clip is a bit on the heavier side. Our Westie is prob about 10lbs now. He can max out the 20ft leash and move around easily, but I can tell he wants more distance in the big open field at the park. So I'm thinking a 50ft would be ideal. But some of the 50ft leashes out there, seem heavy/too big (clip) and made out of cotton or unreliable. Which our 20ft leash is cotton and when the moisture is sucked up from the ground, makes it really stiff and heavier. 

Any suggestions? Main purpose of the leash is to play catch, fetch and whatnot.


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 50-foot long leashes made of nylon webbing. They are lightweight and the clip is not heavy. They wouldn't absorbe any moisture. These are the exact ones I have.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

mytega said:


> I have 50-foot long leashes made of nylon webbing. They are lightweight and the clip is not heavy. They wouldn't absorbe any moisture. These are the exact ones I have.


Awesome, thanks! I haven't bought anything from Ebay in a long time. One place I forgot to check. I'm sure our Westie will enjoy this  People are surprised by the amount of energy he has at the park. They think he's just a nice cuddle, fuzzy, cutie pie lol. Looks like it will be arriving by Friday, just in time for the weekend! :Fingerscrossed:


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

jaber6 said:


> People are surprised by the amount of energy he has at the park. They think he's just a nice cuddle, fuzzy, cutie pie lol.


Haha, he's a terrier!!


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

mytega said:


> Haha, he's a terrier!!


Yup. Unfortunately around here, they're only known for being cute on certain products. I.e. Cesar's. Little do they know, haha.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a 33 foot biothane long lead I just picked up off amazon, you can get it in various lengths and widths and it's pretty weatherproof.


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I love biothane. I'm looking into finding a biothane collar for my swimmer this summer.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Go to a feed/hardware store and pick up a boltsnap in the size you want, and get a 50 foot length of your choice of rope. Cheaper than buying a pre-made lead.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We actually went down to our local used tack store and bought a couple of lunge lines (used to exercise horses). Not all of them are heavy and my 19 week old Xolo pup has handled it well since he was about 12 weeks. Five bucks per line and they were still sturdy as can be. Might not be ideal for a smaller dog but I thought I'd throw it out there anyways.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got a chance to test out the 50ft leash mytega recommended from Ebay. Worked well! He loved it. By time we got home after a walk and catch at the park, he was exhausted. There were times when I had to still run, to keep him from maxing out the leash. Here he is with my wife, after a long day at the park.


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh good! He's an adorable little guy. I chose red, too.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

mytega said:


> I have 50-foot long leashes made of nylon webbing. They are lightweight and the clip is not heavy. They wouldn't absorbe any moisture. These are the exact ones I have.


Those are the 50 foot ones I have too, love them! I used to do off leash at the park when I just had Ruby, but with the addition of Oscar, I don't feel comfortable having two dogs off leash when I'm alone, so I got the 50 foot ones, and work wonderfully, it's more than enough length to enjoy themselves at the park


----------

